# Tresham College - Kettering



## Priority 7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Was on a UE weekend with Messr Skeleton Key and had this down as a back up, sadly it was called upon after a poor start (Sites were locked up tight). As we pulled up outside I was about to point out our access point and it turned from "Its right there" to "It used to be right where that feck off big digger is parked". It would appear at least some demo is under way so how long is left is anyones guess


----------

